# Squashyo's 1st annual and official 2021 Climbing Challenges BEGINS!!!



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I am going to throw down these challenges to anyone and everyone. Pick your poison and post up you progress. E-Bikes make it so easy to get out there but maybe some additional motivation to kick this up a notch. I may go get some sponsors/prizes if activity is strong. Here are the challenges:

1) 1,000,000 footies in a year - Climb 1M feet from April 1st, 2021 to March 31st, 2022. (Avg. 2,740 feet climbed per day)
2) 750,000 footies in a year - Climb 750,000 feet from April 1st, 2021 to March 31st, 2022. (Avg. 2,054 feet climbed per day)
3) 500,000 footies in a year - Climb 500,000 feet from April 1st, 2021 to March 31st, 2022. (Avg. 1,369 feet climbed per day)
4) 250,000 footies in 3 months - Climb 250,000 from April 1st, 2021 to June 30th 2021. (Avg. 2,747 feet climbed per day)
5) Pick your own challenge and keep us posted on progress right here!!

Bikes only please.

Who's in? Good luck and post up!!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it a coincidence that the Squashyo challenge starts today? April 1?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

It's a fool's challenge, that's for sure!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not if you make some realistic goals  Where I live I have to drive 45 mins to get hills, so I would go broke buying gas to be a champion


----------



## Yeety (Jan 27, 2020)

What's the policy on eBikes??


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Any bike works for me. I'm full eBike for this. Just no moto please - gotta have pedals.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Jack7782 said:


> Not if you make some realistic goals  Where I live I have to drive 45 mins to get hills, so I would go broke buying gas to be a champion


That's a drag but there is always #5 for ya. How about 1500 miles April-June?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I want to hit a million feet total 2021, but that will include motos, gas and electric. To be fair, 80% of my moto rides get less elevation gain per hour than my ebike rides, considering my idea of fun is trying to ride down cliffs and up creek beds.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

RBoardman said:


> I want to hit a million feet total 2021, but that will include motos, gas and electric. To be fair, 80% of my moto rides get less elevation gain per hour than my ebike rides, considering my idea of fun is trying to ride down cliffs and up creek beds.
> View attachment 1924022
> 
> View attachment 1924023


I hear that! P.S. Remind me not to moto with you. . Gnarly!!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

squashyo said:


> I hear that! P.S. Remind me not to moto with you. . Gnarly!!


But I guess I'll get around 500k ebike feet, 450k moto, and 50k normal pedal bike. You can see which one is getting left out... lol.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

My primary goal for this will the the 250,000 footies Q2. I got 222,057 Q1 but that month was all about trail building with a bunch of moto days thrown in. I am already off to a good start with 4 rides and 18,400 footies...if I can stay injury free, I might get lucky! I need 82,410 in April to be on track.

Hope to see some challenge accepts but no biggie if not. Cheers!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I think this is my biggest ride on my Commencal yet. 10k ride coming soon hopefully.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

RBoardman said:


> I think this is my biggest ride on my Commencal yet. 10k ride coming soon hopefully.
> View attachment 1924726


Stout for one battery! Nice work. My buddy just ordered one of those, BTW. Coming in July!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

squashyo said:


> Stout for one battery! Nice work. My buddy just ordered one of those, BTW. Coming in July!


2 battery ride. Both had plenty of juice when I swapped them, but having 2 just opens up so much more riding possibilities. I also like to alternate which one I use to hopefully wear them evenly.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Nerding out on this...still in the blue!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like I'm flying solo and that's a-ok my friends. Half way thru April and looking solid. About 4 rest days banked so should be a-ok...as long as I don't get injured. Have a great weekend everyone...I'll check back end of month.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I did a 4K' night ride last night.


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm not in for your challenge ... but your effort is appreciated.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Awesome u 2. 

RB - That Coe? Terrifying! 

Trulede...those are some heavy stats...nice!!!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

squashyo said:


> Awesome u 2.
> 
> RB - That Coe? Terrifying!
> 
> Trulede...those are some heavy stats...nice!!!


Yes, Coe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

RBoardman said:


> I think this is my biggest ride on my Commencal yet. 10k ride coming soon hopefully.
> View attachment 1924726


What's the elevation in the pic? That's a lot of vert for 31 miles did you do loops?? I think the most I'll do locally is 4-5K but I live at 7200ft in elevation and ride trails to 9-11k


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Tickle said:


> What's the elevation in the pic? That's a lot of vert for 31 miles did you do loops?? I think the most I'll do locally is 4-5K but I live at 7200ft in elevation and ride trails to 9-11k


Considering that's the ocean in the pic, the elevation is from 0 feet and maybe maxed out at 1200'.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Month one in the books. Had a busy April with tons of great rides and was able to bank a ton of footies. Even got in a few moto days...brappp. Brought in a couple muscle bike rides into the mix which inspired me to buy a new Stumpjumper and throw more cardio into the story (my other muscle bike was last legs). Levo motor started making bad noises so leaned on Kenevo end of month but blew up a derailleur today. Levo is in the shop being diagnosed. Missed 100,000 footies this month by a hair because of it. May will get easier with the banked footies from April but still need to log 2470 footies per day to get the 250k goal. Here we go! Cheers everyone.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

squashyo said:


> Month one in the books. Had a busy April with tons of great rides and was able to bank a ton of footies. Even got in a few moto days...brappp. Brought in a couple _*muscle bike*_ rides into the mix which inspired me to buy a new Stumpjumper and throw more cardio into the story (my other muscle bike was last legs). Levo motor started making bad noises so leaned on Kenevo end of month but blew up a derailleur today. Levo is in the shop being diagnosed. Missed 100,000 footies this month by a hair because of it. May will get easier with the banked footies from April but still need to log 2470 footies per day to get the 250k goal. Here we go! Cheers everyone.


*muscle bike* Are you coining a new name to hopefully replace analog and acoustic?

Very impressive stats for April.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Jack7782 said:


> *muscle bike* Are you coining a new name to hopefully replace analog and acoustic?
> 
> Very impressive stats for April.


. We've been floating this one around since it's an empowering...which some need.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Success! 
Total footies April-June: 268,937

Yea. Cheers.


----------

